# Low-fat menu.



## ulisess (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi, i'm a 16 years old-spanish boy and i have to do a low-fat menu, with the first dish the Second dish and the dessert (Being in each part 4 eaten to choosing), for english class. Can anyone say me the menu, please?

Sorry if my english is bad.


----------



## ulisess (Feb 8, 2009)

I need it yet, please!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2009)

OK - let me understand.  You need a low fat menu with an entree, a side dish, and a dessert, that serves 4?  Or do you need 4 choices of each one?

Also, have you checked Low Fat Recipes using Google and searching?  Have you done some searches for recipes on your own?


----------



## ulisess (Feb 8, 2009)

I need four choices of each one. 
I used google, but i have a problem, my english...
Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2009)

See this link - scroll down and you can select the language of your choice.

I'm just offering this piece of advice because you can then read in your own language.  This is, after all, YOUR homework .


----------



## ulisess (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, but i said if someone could give me a menu. 
Thank you.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 8, 2009)

We realize that is what you said, but I think your assignment is for you to create a menu.  We can direct you places but can't just hand over one - that wouldn't be right.  I can tell you to look for things with fresh fruit, whole grains and lean meats (chicken or turkey is best) that are not fried.


----------



## ulisess (Feb 8, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> We realize that is what you said, but I think your assignment is for you to create a menu. We can direct you places but can't just hand over one - that wouldn't be right. I can tell you to look for things with fresh fruit, whole grains and lean meats (chicken or turkey is best) that are not fried.


thanks.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 8, 2009)

You can also google for "low fat diet" or "low cholesterol diet" or "low fat menu" and you should find lots of help.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2009)

Do you know what foods are lower in fat?  Things that are boiled and baked are usually lower in fat.  Broiled or baked fish, broiled and baked chicken/poultry (stay away from dark meat), and any lean beef like flat iron steak/skirt steak/lean ground beef.   Any chicken where you remove the skin is lower in fat.  Fish/seafood is lower in fat.  If you understand what foods are lower in fat, then a menu shouldn't be a problem.  Fresh vegetables that are steamed or roasted, red potatoes baked or steamed, sweet potatoes, are all low in fat.  Also, salads splashed with balsamic vinegar are good - just keep everything in it raw and unprocessed i.e., no cheeses.


----------



## ulisess (Feb 8, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> You can also google for "low fat diet" or "low cholesterol diet" or "low fat menu" and you should find lots of help.


I've been searching in this forum and i found some things. With this, i can do it.
Thanks.


----------



## ulisess (Feb 8, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> DoIf you understand what foods are lower in fat, then a menu shouldn't be a problem.


This is the problem, i don't know nothing of cooking. 
Thanks for yours answers.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2009)

If you want to post your menu here we will tell you if you are on the right track!!


----------



## ulisess (Feb 8, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> If you want to post your menu here we will tell you if you are on the right track!!


Ok, I have to have finished that on friday. On tuesday or on friday i will post here.
Thanks men.
PD: What about my english? do you think is well? think that i'm 15 years old, 16 in 2 weeks.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 8, 2009)

I think you are doing very well with your English.  Are you understanding us okay?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2009)

You are doing very well with your English!  Better than I would with Spanish!!!!


----------



## LaurenG (Feb 8, 2009)

My mom just went to a health convention by Dr. McDougall who specializes in low fat meals. He and his wife have a huge cookbook, I've looked through it personally and I think some of the dishes they've created will be perfect for you. I suggest you google "Dr. McDougall", his site is the first one that shows up, see what you can find there. Hope this helps.

(I would have included the direct link but since I haven't posted a certain number of times the forum won't let me, sorry)


----------



## ulisess (Feb 9, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> I think you are doing very well with your English. Are you understanding us okay?


Thanks! 
More or less, i didn't understand some vocabulary of food. I didn't know that some in spanish,so in english... hehe.
Thanks guys!


----------



## ulisess (Feb 9, 2009)

LaurenG said:


> My mom just went to a health convention by Dr. McDougall who specializes in low fat meals. He and his wife have a huge cookbook, I've looked through it personally and I think some of the dishes they've created will be perfect for you. I suggest you google "Dr. McDougall", his site is the first one that shows up, see what you can find there. Hope this helps.
> 
> (I would have included the direct link but since I haven't posted a certain number of times the forum won't let me, sorry)


Thanks.


----------



## ulisess (Feb 9, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> You are doing very well with your English! Better than I would with Spanish!!!!


thanks! I think that Spanish is more difficult than Eglish.


----------



## ulisess (Feb 9, 2009)

In England, EEUU, etc. How do you say in a restaurant first dish and second dish? (what is theirs names)


----------



## LaurenG (Feb 9, 2009)

Do you mean first course, second course, and so on? or terms such as appetizer, starter, main course?


----------



## ulisess (Feb 9, 2009)

LaurenG said:


> Do you mean first course, second course, and so on? or terms such as appetizer, starter, main course?


The starter and the main course.
Thanks.


----------



## ulisess (Feb 9, 2009)

Someone knows the meaning of pecan pie in Spanish?? Pecan doesn't appear in the dictionary


----------



## LaurenG (Feb 9, 2009)

A pecan is a nut that grows from a tree. It has a hard outer shell that must be cracked in order to get the nut out.

http://smallfarms.ifas.ufl.edu/crops/fruits_and_nuts/images/pecan.gif
The link shows a picture of a pecan that is taken out of the shell. Is this what you were asking?


----------



## ulisess (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, thanks for your answer. It is strange that does not appear in the dictionary.
See you later, i have to go to French class.


----------



## ulisess (Feb 9, 2009)

starters:

lentil soup
Spinach Salad 
Cucumber Salad
vegetable salad
tuna salad
Pea and Mint Salad
mediterranean salad
salmon salad
fruit salad

main course:

Grilled Amberjack
broiled or baked chicken
broiled or baked poultry​​Deserts:

Lemon mousse
Pecan pie
Mixed fruits
Apple pie
Soja milshake and skimmed milkshake.

This is my menu. I want to put anothers soups in the startes and fishes in the main course, but i don't know anything about that. Any suggestions?


----------



## ulisess (Feb 10, 2009)

Please, i need it for tomorrow.


----------



## tanya (Feb 10, 2009)

I would do stuffed peppers for an extra main. You can fill them with any kind of meat you like fish/poultry/red then add some form of rice in. 

Your mains where you've just said chicken or whatever would need some more description. Maybe say with a tomato sauce and stir fryed fresh veg?

A good idea might be to look up websites of resturaunts and see what sort of food theyre offering.

You've got a lot of salads for your starters how about doing some kind of bruschetta? Or a fish cake of some sort.

Tuna salad could be upgraded for a salad nicose which I dont thinks too bad for you? Anchovies, tuna, egg, tomato?


----------



## ulisess (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't understand the vocabulary of food. could you write name of foods, to put it directly in the menu?
Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 10, 2009)

Gazpacho would be a nice start for a soup

The salmon salad could even be a main course as it includes your vegetables and protein


----------



## claire909 (Feb 11, 2009)

I strictly follow this guidelines


Commit to consuming 4 - 6 small meals and snacks everyday.
To succeed, you must plan ahead by packing your foods the night before.        Thus, you should always have fresh and low-fat foods around.
Keep it simple. Don't get too caught up on the specifics or your diet.        Start by simply just counting calories.
Eat your foods slower.
Make healthier food selections like fruits, vegetables, whole grain cereals,        and beans, low-fat or nonfat dairy products, low fat meats, fish and skinless        poultry.
Avoid foods that are high in fat and calories.
Avoid foods that are high in sugars such as pastries, candy bars, pies        and candy.
Use a variety of fruits and vegetables in your nutrition plan. Start by        trying to eat 5 total vegetable and fruit servings every single day.


----------



## Rosannabuz (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi

Because you are eating more frequently, you should eat a smaller portion at each meal or snack. If you are eating your normal portions, this won’t work!

This isn’t as hard as it sounds, because you just won’t be as hungry since you just ate 2 or 3 hours ago.



Thanks


----------

